# I have a Problem with the East West company : here is the Full Story.



## Martyprod (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

my name is Didier, and i'm a french piano player.
this year, i bought worth of 2000$ of East West product, including QL Gold bundle, Symphonic Choirs, the Play upgrade for Gold, QL SD2, and QL Ministry of Rock...

so Far ministry of Rock never worked very good. sometimes, when playing too fast with the guitar, the cubase project was Crashing.

i ordered the play upgrade for Gold in june, got it in august. as soon as i tried it, i reported to tech support that my project was taking 4 minutes to Save, who is completly unacceptable.
after 4 months , we are in november, this bug has not been fixed yet !!!! there is a 5 pages of complaining about this on the EW forum.

sunday, i updated Play with their new update. that's when all things went wrong.multiple crash, Cpu Spikes, crash of cubase during the VST scan at startup, previous project was not working anymore, etc etc ...and saving time of QLSO SO still very long (3 minutes).

i started to complain about this on the forum.
after two posts, my post have been deleted !!!
it's simply NOT acceptable.i was so upset by this, and that the update ruined my recording session of my first album (i'm actually working with Gregg Bissonette and Michael Landau) that i asked because of the censorship of the Admin and the numerous bugs, to have a complete refund of all my libraries.

as soon as i wrote this to the tech support, i received a message from the administrator of the forum asking me to "shut up" in a polite way.
i was so upset that i started to have some rude words with him.
after some messages, tech support contacted me again by providing a private update who has not solved my problem, but created a new bug !! now, my project crash only by using QL pianos in an Empty project, with a So big noise that almost killed my speakers and my hearing.(i'm suffering from tinnitus and hyperacusis since 13 years, so Thank you EAST WEST !!).

after complaining about this with the tech support, i wrote to Doug Rogers asking him to help here, and to provide me a full refund.
of course, he refused,and started to say some weird things about his Play software.

he told to me that it was my fault, that my computer has no enough power (i have a Quad Core 6700 Intel with 8 Gb of Ram), and he suggested me to buy a computer at VisionDaw because these computers are done to work with Play. i asked him "so your software is not compatible with other computers who are not from that company ?" ..
he didn't replied to this quote.

about the long save time bug i'm having , me and other users on the forum, he told me that it wasn't the Play fault, but a Cubase problem.
yeahhhh, sure ... that's funny, because this bug is also happening for some users in stand alone mode as well, and on other sequencers too (Sonar, etc ...).
i sent him the link to the topic of his OWN forum... got no reply yet...

he asked me several times to be polite with his Team ... well, when you lost 1600$ in two days during a recording session, and that you spent 2000$ on product who are not working properly, i can tell you that i can be pretty upset and rude , especially when i'm censured too !

he told as well, that they already sold 100,000 Play products !!

today, i talked during ONE hour on an online chat with their tech support, and they were unable to find a solution to any of my problems ..
like .
" what ? bluescreen of death during a vst scan ? never heard of this ..."
" understand, that you have long time saving, because you load a lot of samples" ..

yeah sure, and what about kontakt who save in 10 secondes the same project with the same sample with QLSO Gold ?

......

ok, i'm stopping here. so , one suggestion : buy Play products are your OWN RISK.


Didier.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Think Twice before purchasing !!*

Didler, I realize you're angry about this. Although I empathize with your situation, I respectfully disagree with your notion that everyone should avoid Play since it doesn't work on your system as well as the assertion that others will experience the same thing. Its working fine on my system and on others. 

I believe you shouò¢Ó   ‹Ü¢Ó   ‹Ü¢Ó   ‹Ü¢Ó   ‹Ü¢Ó   ‹Ü ¢Ó   ‹Ü!¢Ó   ‹Ü"¢Ó   ‹Ü#¢Ó   ‹Ü$¢Ó   ‹Ü%¢Ó   ‹Ü&¢Ó   ‹Ü'¢Ó   ‹Ü(¢Ó   ‹Ü)¢Ó   ‹Ü*¢Ó   ‹Ü+¢Ó   ‹Ü,¢Ó   ‹Ü-¢Ó   ‹Ü.¢Ó   ‹Ü/¢Ó   ‹Ü0¢Ó   ‹Ü1¢Ó   ‹Ü2¢Ó   ‹Ü3¢Ó   ‹Ü4¢Ó   ‹Ü5¢Ó   ‹Ü6¢Ó   ‹Ü7¢Ó   ‹Ü8¢Ó   ‹Ü9¢Ó   ‹Ü:¢Ó   ‹Ü;¢Ó   ‹Ü<¢Ó   ‹Ü=¢Ó   ‹Ü>¢Ó   ‹Ü?¢Ó   ‹Ü@¢Ó   ‹ÜA


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Think Twice before purchasing East West Play !!*

Hi, 

if i posted this topic here, it's because Doug rogers and anybody at East West don't want to solve my problem...they only replied to me by "don't post on the forum", or censurship, or "ask to the tech support", who is unable to find a solution.

but it's ok, i will change the title of this topic.

thanks.


----------



## JustinW (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Didier,

While I do not own any PLAY products, I have several pals who are using them with no issues across multiple systems. 

That being said, I also have read many posts that describe horrible problems folks have been dealing with in regards to PLAY. I also know a couple of friends who upgraded their Kontakt based EW stuff to PLAY and it provided them with nothing but lack of performance.

With all due respect, even though it might be a piss poor business practice, EW is well within its rights to censor what goes up on their boards, just like Fredrick can on this board. 

What can you really do now? I would keep emailing EW (or calling, which is probably impossible being you are not located in the US). Keep them aware of your situation and what you are going through. What else can you really do?

In defense of Play, it is still a new product, right? ( I can not recall how long it has been out, but relative to other product I reckon it is still a new born, getting the kinks worked out). That pretty much seems to be the name of the game with new software, that is why i avoid anything super new unless I can demo it on my system prior to purchase. 

On a side note, I wish I could get some EW libraries in Kontakt format currently.


----------



## madbulk (Nov 21, 2008)

JustinW @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Hi Didier,
> With all due respect, even though it might be a piss poor business practice, EW is well within its rights to censor what goes up on their boards, just like Fredrick can on this board.



Though it almost goes without saying it doesn't hurt to point out, Frederick can but didn't and doesn't. What you did here Frederick was in my opinion perfect and exemplary.


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 21, 2008)

JustinW @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Hi Didier,
> 
> What can you really do now? I would keep emailing EW (or calling, which is probably impossible being you are not located in the US). Keep them aware of your situation and what you are going through. What else can you really do?
> 
> In defense of Play, it is still a new product, right?



Hello

at First, i told them that because of this, i didn't wanted to continue buying or dealing with their products. but they don't care about it.after several messages to Doug Rogers himself, he told me that his time is as more important than mine, and that he suggest me to deal with the Tech Support, Tech support who was UNABLE to help me in any way (i spent more than one hour with them yesterday night.).

Play is a new product ? well, it's out since 2 or 3 years now ....
i bought QLSO GOLD PLAY since June, and i still can't use it !

i can understand that it's their forum, but censuring every posts who complain about their product and written by LEGIT customers who bought a LOT of their products, sorry, but i find this unacceptable.they certainly prefer to sell their Beta products than having happy customers.


----------



## midphase (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't own any PLAY products but...

...for every person that has told me that PLAY works flawlessly on their system, I know another who bitches and moans about it!

just saying!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 21, 2008)

Play has a lot of cross platform issues. It has the most problems in Cubase on PC's.

I do believe that Play is stable and I've seen it work wonderfully.

That you've spent $2000 on Play products yet didn't spend a dime or any time investigating what systems it would work best on is a bit strange.

I've had my issues with Play, but this was before EW posted known workable Systems. My system and yours aren't one of the systems. So I've decided to hold off on Play purchases until the time I can have a system designed for it.

Not every program works well on every system. Though they claim to be compatible with them all, the truth is that programs were designed with a particular setup in mind first, then they get ported over and bugs get ironed out for other systems.

If you want to save your investment, I'd check out the Vision Daw systems and design a System that matches that.


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 21, 2008)

josejherring @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> That you've spent $2000 on Play products yet didn't spend a dime or any time investigating what systems it would work best on is a bit strange.
> 
> If you want to save your investment, I'd check out the Vision Daw systems and design a System that matches that.



i spent 6 months to design my system, to take the best soundcard for me, best cpu etc ... when i bought my computer , i didn't know yet that i would buy one day all these Play Products. i was already working with QLSO GOLD bundle (kompakt version) and it was working without any problem.

for the vision daw system, well, now that i "lost" all my money in the EW products, and in the three days time recording i had during the 1.1.3 update, i have no more money, and that until many years. the money i spent on EW products and my computer and working on my album was a 5 years saving money time.


----------



## JustinW (Nov 21, 2008)

madbulk @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Though it almost goes without saying it doesn't hurt to point out, Frederick can but didn't and doesn't. What you did here Frederick was in my opinion perfect and exemplary.



I agree.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 21, 2008)

Martyprod @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> josejherring @ Fri Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > That you've spent $2000 on Play products yet didn't spend a dime or any time investigating what systems it would work best on is a bit strange.
> ...



I certainly feel your pain. I went through a similar problem with Play when it first came out. It was so bad that I had to resample most of the phrases I was going to use and work with them as audio loops and even then with nothing else running it still crashed. 

But, I've learned that it's no use complaining. For every complaint there's a person who is using it successfully, so the burden is on us.

But, having spent some time working with it I can help you.

What's your operating system?
What version of Cubase are you running?
What soundcard do you have?

Also, check to make sure you don't have multiple installs of Play. When you install updates to Play it doesn't remove the previous version, so you have to manually remove them in "Add/Remove Software". Stupid I know.

Jose


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 21, 2008)

The latest update which I downloaded and installed but haven't used yet was already pulled off there site(rolls eyes) great! 

What version of cubase, what version of PLAY do you have?

I am running Cubase4 latest version 

with PLAY 64 bit ('er latest version?)

What version of windows or mac?

I have not encountered the many problems that people have had.

One thing though there is no portamento or legato like the gypsy violin that works in QLSO PLAY.

I am sure one of there updates will get it. They just need to work with someone that has already programed that in Kontakt2.

Pretty Amazing what you can buy with 2000 dollars now! 

Man no body on there is even has a solution for you LOL! 
First you need to find someone that is near you that has no problems with PLAY on there system, then you need to look at there setup and see what is working and why, after that you can copy there setup ask questions etc about why there is working and yours is not. That would better solution then wasting time trying to contact there tech support^_-


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 21, 2008)

josejherring @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Martyprod @ Fri Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > josejherring @ Fri Nov 21 said:
> ...



as told before, i'm so upset now that i don't want to work with any of these products anymore. i would have expected a partial refund, so i can move on and buy something else. but it not seems possible :(

operating system : Vista 64 SP1
CPU : intel Quad Core 6700
Mother board : Asus P5K-E
Cubase version : Cubase 4.5.2 with latest update both in 32 and 64 bits version.
Soundcard : RME 9632
graphic Card : Geforce 9600GT.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Didier,

I am very sorry to hear about your difficulties. It sounds quite painful and frustrating. I don't mean to add to that frustration but, first off, I'm having great luck with PLAY and second, from all I've read of people's problems, they do seem highly system-specific. 

A well-set-up slave is a necessity for any large orchestral library, but since you said you're out of cash, perhaps you could get some guidance from another v.i. forum member regarding your setup. Could you list:

1. How many instruments or how much RAM you are loading (in other words, are you trying to do a full string section, plus brass, plus guitars; just a few instruments on a song; or something else entirely?),

2. What version of Cubase,

3. What other Virtual Instruments and plug-ins you are using at the same time and how much RAM that is taking up,

4. The rest of your system information -- how many drives are the samples loaded onto (are they on separate drives besides the boot or "main" drive?), what operating system etc.

With that information, you may get some useful help here at v.i.

One correction, PLAY is not 2 or 3 years old. It is much newer than that. When I first started using Kontakt I [edit: periodically, not all the time] had serious problems too that Native Instruments gradually ironed out, but over a period of years, not in six to nine months.


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's my PLAY computer(PLAY works, (this is before the latest update I have no idea what will happen with that update)(they pulled it)

yes i have the PLAY libs.

Amor Super cooling Case
Quad Core Q6600 
8 gigs of RAM
two 500 gig Sata Seagate drives
WIN VISTA 64 bit Home Premuim
RME 9632
UAD 2
Cubase 4 64 bit *last update*
PLAY 64 bit *last update?*
NVIDIA Geforce 9600 GT
Teleport FX

(everything runs in 64 bit)

how is that different from your set up that is crashing?


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 21, 2008)

JohnG @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Hi Didier,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about your difficulties. It sounds quite painful and frustrating. I don't mean to add to that frustration but, first off, I'm having great luck with PLAY and second, from all I've read of people's problems, they do seem highly system-specific.
> 
> .



Hi john !*thanks for your words :

here is my full setup :
operating system : Vista 64 SP1
CPU : intel Quad Core 6700
Mother board : Asus P5K-E
Cubase version : Cubase 4.5.2 with latest update both in 32 and 64 bits version.
Soundcard : RME 9632
graphic Card : Geforce 9600GT.
i have Five 7200 Western Digital Drive in SATA II.
Ram : 8 Gb 


QLSO is on one drive with QL pianos (i don't use them together).
SD2, and MOR is on an other drive.
i never installed QL Symphonic choirs yet (i was waiting the Play version , lol, but now .... ).

the saving bug time with QLSO Gold is happening with 4 instances of Play, with 7 to 8 keyswitch instrument in each instance.
one instance for Brass, one for Strings, one for Percussion, and one for Woodwinds. in the 64 bits version of Cubase.(other users have that bug with Standalone version, and in Sonar as well, etc ...).

Mor usually crash in two kind of projects :(it's happening randomwly).
an intensive project , using Fm8, HalionOne, Scarbee Red bass using Kontakt 3 , QL pianos (lite Steinway DYN) and the ibanez or lespaul sample from MOR. sometimes, when doing my playback, Play is crashing the project. if i shut down Play, no more problems.

it's also happening randomly with that project :
only MOR loaded , with one drumkit, one bass, and one guitar sample.

these both projects are with cubase 4 32 BITS Version !!


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 21, 2008)

StrangeCat @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Here's my PLAY computer(PLAY works, (this is before the latest update I have no idea what will happen with that update)(they pulled it)
> 
> yes i have the PLAY libs.
> 
> ...



hi strange cat !! LOL , we have the same setup :D except that i don't have UAD 2 !!!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 21, 2008)

The "system specific" thing is not a good excuse, IMO, considering how many people I've now heard from that have inferior systems but run PLAY OK, while people with high-end production systems have lots of problems. StrangeCat and Marty here are perfect examples. I just heard from a friend of mine who works for a very successful Canadian music house that does a lot of TV and triple A game work. He's appalled at the performance with PLAY despite the fact that he has very high end 64-bit PC systems which run every other VST fine.

Why is the performance so drastically different from system to system?


----------



## nomogo (Nov 21, 2008)

From what I've seen... most of the people who are complaining about Play are on 64-bit Windows systems. It seems as though a lot of people expect to load on one of those sytems what working composers have been using four or more slave machines for for some time. Yes RAM is unlimited on 64-bit, but from my experience its a shaky platform still, and while RAM may be unlimted, polyphony and cpu performance has not changed compared to other systems. I use Play and I still use Slave machines, as its reliable and works quite well for me. I know 64-bit was a big selling point for them, but the hardward/technology to do what many people are wishing it to do are not there yet... and Cubase itself is still in beta on that platform and gave me no end of problems.

If you want stability first and foremost than the bleeding edge is not the place to be. ymmv


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 21, 2008)

Martyprod @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> StrangeCat @ Fri Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my PLAY computer(PLAY works, (this is before the latest update I have no idea what will happen with that update)(they pulled it)
> ...



Ahh man your right LOL! that didn't solve anything!! UAD2 wouldn't change anything. Damn PLAY is an untamed beast.
well actually it's the hardware topic in Soundsonlines forum that will get you the most out of 64bit.
Using Kontakt2 outside the sequencer.

I have no idea why mine would work and yours wouldn't. that sucks man!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 21, 2008)

Martyprod @ 21st November 2008 said:


> the saving bug time with QLSO Gold is happening with 4 instances of Play, with 7 to 8 keyswitch instrument in each instance. one instance for Brass, one for Strings, one for Percussion, and one for Woodwinds. ....
> 
> Mor usually crash in two kind of projects :(it's happening randomwly).
> an intensive project , using Fm8, HalionOne, Scarbee Red bass using Kontakt 3 , QL pianos (lite Steinway DYN) and the ibanez or lespaul sample from MOR. sometimes, when doing my playback, Play is crashing the project. if i shut down Play, no more problems.
> ...



Didier, this is a lot to expect from one computer and one disk drive for the orchestral library. As ETM Dude points out, most people are using multiple slaves on these libraries -- I am using six, plus a seventh slave for giga, plus I have many other libraries, including the PLAY libraries MOR, SD2 and VOP, loaded onto my Mac. That's a total of about 12 disk drives serving up all those sounds, plus many CPUs and busses.

I am not sure about the "only MOR loaded" project -- that is another question -- but certainly your orchestral setup is likely to overwhelm any computer, no matter how buff it is.

The fact that you have no problems once you shut down PLAY may indicate a problem with PLAY on your system, or it may indicate that you are simply freeing up resources.

Again, maybe it's Cubase and PLAY -- I'm not saying it isn't -- but you are asking a great deal of one computer.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 21, 2008)

PLAY is only 1,5 year old. In this time, a lot of issues have been fixed and some introduced. I think, that it needs more time to grow up. Personally, I can't remember a person not being able to run it successfuly on a Mac, while I can hear a lot of people complaining on it's PC version. (I, myself have some problems too, one of them being very serious)

It seems to me, that hardware compatibility from Mac to Mac, where they are almost all built of the same parts, could be a good explanation of the fact, that PLAY runs great on Macs. They are all pretty much the same (at least the base).

In a contrary - all PC's are different, which could explain, why is something working well on one system, while causing bsod on another. It's also probably difficult to fix some bugs on one system not causing problems on another - but - so it would be clear - *it IS possible, and should be a priority*. Just look at another developers. Somehow, I don't know a person who can't use K3 successfully?

PLAY is still juvenile. So was software from Vienna - I remember someone saying about two years ago, that it's most damn buggy software ever. Look what we have now.

I hope, that EW software developers will focus on fixing issues rather than developing PLAY 2, or introducing new features into existing PLAY.

- Piotr


----------



## Daryl (Nov 21, 2008)

ETM Dude @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> From what I've seen... most of the people who are complaining about Play are on 64-bit Windows systems. It seems as though a lot of people expect to load on one of those sytems what working composers have been using four or more slave machines for for some time. Yes RAM is unlimited on 64-bit, but from my experience its a shaky platform still, and while RAM may be unlimted, polyphony and cpu performance has not changed compared to other systems. I use Play and I still use Slave machines, as its reliable and works quite well for me. I know 64-bit was a big selling point for them, but the hardward/technology to do what many people are wishing it to do are not there yet... and Cubase itself is still in beta on that platform and gave me no end of problems.
> 
> If you want stability first and foremost than the bleeding edge is not the place to be. ymmv


XP64 is not in the least bit shaky, and hasn't been shaky for years. I don't know who gave you that information.

D


----------



## Daryl (Nov 21, 2008)

Pietro @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> PLAY is still juvenile. So was software from Vienna - I remember someone saying about two years ago, that it's most damn buggy software ever. Look what we have now.
> 
> - Piotr


Someone may well have said it, but it's not true. Vienna Instruments was one of the least buggy first releases I've even encountered.

D


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 21, 2008)

JohnG @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Didier, this is a lot to expect from one computer and one disk drive for the orchestral library. As ETM Dude points out, most people are using multiple slaves on these libraries -- I am using six, plus a seventh slave for giga, plus I have many other libraries, including the PLAY libraries MOR, SD2 and VOP, loaded onto my Mac. That's a total of about 12 disk drives serving up all those sounds, plus many CPUs and busses.
> 
> I am not sure about the "only MOR loaded" project -- that is another question -- but certainly your orchestral setup is likely to overwhelm any computer, no matter how buff it is.
> 
> ...



the problem is that the orchestral template i'm havingt the save problem with, is only 1 Gb Big !!! not two, or three, four or more !! only ONE !! and didn't loaded any QL pianos patch or SD2 ! 

and there is no possibility to Split QLSO GOLD (Play) on several drives, so that's mean that library has been created to run on only one disk.

and in the past, i was running QLSO gold (kompakt version) of at least 1.5 Gb of ram use, and no problem at all, even in kontakt 2 and 3 !! it was saving my project under 10 seconds.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 21, 2008)

The reported problems with Play are keeping me from upgrading my Kontakt based Gold and springing for the twofer deal for the moment, though I am Mac based. I'd rather have a stable ANYTHING than something that impedes my workflow...I've become a careful Luddite in my dotage. I don't know about y'all, but I've never gotten Symphonic Choirs and Word Builder to work successfully .

East West makes absolutely inspirational products, and I own four of them, but I'm curious about this...if they really have sold 100,000 Play titles already, isn't it time to increase tech staff to deal with these system inconsistencies?


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 21, 2008)

NYC Composer @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> The reported problems with Play are keeping me from upgrading my Kontakt based Gold and springing for the twofer deal for the moment, though I am Mac based. I'd rather have a stable ANYTHING than something that impedes my workflow...I've become a careful Luddite in my dotage. I don't know about y'all, but I've never gotten Symphonic Choirs and Word Builder to work successfully .
> 
> East West makes absolutely inspirational products, and I own four of them, but I'm curious about this...if they really have sold 100,000 Play titles already, isn't it time to increase tech staff to deal with these system inconsistencies?



Morò£B   ‹ð¸£B   ‹ð¹£B   ‹ðº£B   ‹ð»£B   ‹ð¼£B   ‹ð½£B   ‹ð¾£C   ‹Æ÷£C   ‹Æø£C   ‹Æù£C   ‹Æú£C   ‹Æû£C   ‹Æü£C   ‹Æý£C   ‹Æþ£C   ‹Æÿ£C   ‹Ç £C   ‹á{£C   ‹á|£C   ‹á}£C   ‹á~£C   ‹á£C   ‹á€£C   ‹á£C   ‹á‚£C   ‹áƒ£C   ‹á„£C   ‹á…£C   ‹á†£C   ‹á‡£C   ‹áˆ£D   ‹áy£D   ‹áz£E   ‹à³£E   ‹à´£E   ‹àµ£E   ‹à¶£E   ‹à·£E   ‹à¸£E   ‹à¹£E   ‹àº£E   ‹à»£E   ‹à¼£


----------



## Daryl (Nov 21, 2008)

JohnG @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> Daryl @ 21st November 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly I have no PLAY libraries. However, I would be interested to know which part of the system is not enough. Currently I use around a 16GB template of VSL in XP64, streaming of 4 drives running at 128. I only get a problem when I run extreme amounts of MIDI controllers, and even then moving up to a buffer of 256 fixes that. I can't see how my system is that different, yet I have no problems. Is PLAY really meant to be this inefficient?
> ...


Hang on a minute. Don't attribute ulterior motives to me that originate in your own mind. I am trying to ascertain what you think the problem with Didier's system should be. You have stated that a lot of things won't work, and he shouldn't expect them to. However, I am saying that with other software they do work, so it could well be something much more specific. In any case, just because I don't have any PLAY software does not mean that I can't ask questions about it. Do you really think that I would buy any PLAY products without getting involved in a conversation? Would you, having read all the critical posts. I currently have no opinion one way or another, but I do think that it is also unfair to assume that Didier is trying to do to much on his system. He may be trying to do too much with PLAY, but then again you don't want anyone to say that....!

Anyway, some suggestions to try out, if they haven't already been tried:

Use a DPC checker
Check that there is no IRQ sharing
Disable all network card or on-board devices etc

D


----------



## JPB (Nov 21, 2008)

From the East West Web Site:

*MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS FOR PC:

P4 2.5Ghz or faster, 2GB RAM, Windows XP SP 2 or Vista, sound card with ASIO drivers, DVD drive.*

(A little bit of honesty could have avoided a lot of frustration, not to mention wasted money, for many previously loyal customers)

And BTW - I kept reducing what I was trying to do in MOR and still kept finding problems. I can't even play a single 16 bar bass part (with nothing else at all in the project) without getting sample drop outs. And while I only have a dual core w/ 2 G of RAM it should be more than enough to handle such a simple task. I have downloaded all the latest updates/fixes. No fix. Have tried changing buffer settings, etc. Still can't *PLAY* any music!

I love EW stuff and hope that at some point they can make good on their advertised specs. Until then, I will avoid it like the plague.

Just one opinion/experience. FWIW. o-[][]-o


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 21, 2008)

JPB @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> From the East West Web Site:
> 
> *MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS FOR PC:
> 
> ...



well, my system is even better than their recommanded specs ....
and my template is only 1 Gb !! not 8 ! 

thanks everybody here for their support !


----------



## midphase (Nov 21, 2008)

"PLAY is only 1,5 year old. In this time, a lot of issues have been fixed and some introduced. I think, that it needs more time to grow up."

Omnisphere which uses an arguably very complex engine is barely 2 months old and I haven't heard anyone complain about its functionality.


----------



## JPB (Nov 21, 2008)

When I first installed Omnisphere, it wouldn't run for more than ten minutes without crashing my sys/daw. Once, while I went to the bathroom, it crashed while idle! 

Then I downloaded/installed the newest version and it has worked perfectly ever since. There is *A LOT* going on in those samples/sounds and my sys handles several of them simultaneously. I refuse to believe that it is a sample size issue. The sounds in Omnisphere are HUGE. And they did all the fixes for that interface in just over a month. 

That evokes a very unfavorable comparison with the aforementioned platform. 

(And yet, if only I could run SD2... :cry: )


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Nov 21, 2008)

All I can say is we are working non-stop to make PLAY better on all systems. Huge improvements were made in the past 3 months for PC/Cubase users. The update should be available any day. Then there will be one more update before NAMM with fully optimized streaming.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 21, 2008)

Martyprod @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> .... i wrote to Doug Rogers asking him to help here, ....he told as well, that they already sold 100,000 Play products !!



Not trying to call anyone out here, but....Doug has repeatedly stated that this industry is very small, saying things like, "...as we have a large investment in these products and a relatively small market to recover that investment from and make a profit."

Is 100,000 small? Or is it just me? The PLAY products average - at quick glance it would seem - about $400. That would mean EW has earned _forty million dollars _in the past 1.5 years. Far from 'small'. I understand alot of sales were upgardes at $100/per, but still - even if EVERY PLAY product was only an upgrade (which is not the case obviously), we are still talking $10,000,000. You sure he said that?


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Nov 21, 2008)

We've sold over 100,000 and I've moved my entire sampling operation to my private jet.


----------



## JPB (Nov 21, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> We've sold over 100,000 and I've moved my entire sampling operation to my private jet.



You should work for the Auto Industry :D .


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 21, 2008)

Speak of the devil! There is a huge topic on northern sounds like this topic. It's 4 pages and going and going and going. But you have to remember not everyone is having problems. It's always the people that are having problems that speak up^_-

Nick nice to know you are rocking on play and your private jet LOL!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 21, 2008)

StrangeCat @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> Speak of the devil! There is a huge topic on northern sounds like this topic. It's 4 pages and going and going and going. But you have to remember not everyone is having problems. It's always the people that are having problems that speak up^_-
> 
> Nick nice to know you are rocking on play and your private jet LOL!



I read this other thread too.

I have not installed my PLAY Orchestra yet, but that is because I know I have to buy a new PC for this and other libs/VST`s e.t.c. .

I can feel with all the people who have some or more trouble with PLAY. I also see that Nick and Doug are working hardly to fix all the problems PLAY is having now with communication to different Computers. 

To built a software for a MAC is one thing, but to built a software for Windows..., oops, with all its own troubles, Vista, XP, SP 2/3.... . One can buy 1000 PC`s, and all are different here and there... .

I am very happy with my Eastwest libs and hope very soon the problems will be solved. Would say: Give them a chance! What else?

Just my 2 cents....

Gunther


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't have problems on either Mac Pro nor my Macbook nor my AMD Athlon X2. Runs fine and to be honest, I usually have technological issues from time to time with other things so it's not like I'm lucky or anything.


----------



## Reegs (Nov 21, 2008)

My PLAY experience has been pretty limited, and my specs definitely are on the lower side (HP laptop with Vista Core2Duo and 2GB ram, Sonar 7PE), but I've had few problems. No crashes, just the long save times and the occasional 100% CPU spikes.

I'm using 2-3 instances tops and never fully loaded, but they're working fine.

ASIO is really the key though. PLAY seems to hate MME and DirectSound (as in, it won't work). At least for me.

I wasn't completely blown away with it as I was hoping to be, but I'm not frustrated or disappointed in it either (though am hoping for that save time patch). 

Reegs


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 22, 2008)

Using EWQLSO Gold, MOR, Gypsy here on my PC , Vista x64, 6GB ram, I find the most stable setup is in Cubase 4 beta x64. I would use separate instances having multi output channels for at least each orchestra section minimum. The big problem is, none of the other software and libraries I have work well in Cubase 4 x64. Quite frankly, if I work in 32bit using kontakt instruments and various fx in the mix I shy away from play engine. I do appreciate some of the responsibility for this is down to Steinberg's 32bit to 64bit vst bridge. Anyway here's hoping the updates will make it better.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 22, 2008)

midphase @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> I don't own any PLAY products but...
> 
> ...for every person that has told me that PLAY works flawlessly on their system, I know another who bitches and moans about it!
> 
> just saying!



...for every person that has told me that xxxx works flawlessly on their system, I know another who bitches and moans about it!

xxx = put in any other piece of software


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 22, 2008)

Waywyn @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> midphase @ Fri Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't own any PLAY products but...
> ...



Would you equate all peices of software? Surely it's fair to say some work better than others. And therfore the above argument applies more to some software rather than others. They are not all equal.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 22, 2008)

midphase @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> "PLAY is only 1,5 year old. In this time, a lot of issues have been fixed and some introduced. I think, that it needs more time to grow up."
> 
> Omnisphere which uses an arguably very complex engine is barely 2 months old and I haven't heard anyone complain about its functionality.




Precisely Midphase. Precisely. You've hit the nail on the head dear chap. 

When I and others first reported major and catastrophic PLAY issues on here at the end of February (when SD2 was released) we were informed by Doug Rogers that it was our antedeluvian Quad Core systems that were at fault not PLAY because PLAY worked perfectly!!! (Remember if you will that Doug was prepared to fly to England to look inside my DAW to see if there was a problem with it because PLAY was perfect.) 

The line then changed slightly. We were told that the because SD2 used eleventy-million samples per note and was unprecedently sophisticated, it really demanded 64bit this, gazillion gigs of RAM that, and a trillion core CPU. Why was it then that I and others could consistently and repeatedly make PLAY fall over and die with just *ONE* single sample (yes one single, solitary sample)? 

As some of you will no doubt remember, I was rounded on, lapidated and treated like an outcast for daring to question the mighty EWQL; some members wanted to ban me. I mean, how could anyone in their right mind suggest that there was anything at all wrong with EWQL's amazing new proprietory sample playback engine? The party line from Nick and Doug was that PLAY was revolutionary, far, far, far more efficient than Kontakt ever was and, in the same breath, we were told not to worry about these rare-as-rocking-horse-shit issues since there was a crack team of coders beavering away trying to improving it. Spot the irony? 

That my friends was March - eight months ago. Since then we've had a few updates which have improved things significantly. In August when the last update was released they improved things to a point that SD2 was *almost* fully usable in critical projects (I say almost, since that same single, solitary sample makes PLAY fall over still). Unfortunately SD2 still crashes sporadically and MOR falls over in the exactly the same way. And yes before you chime in saying contact Vicitim Support (sorry I mean Tech Support) , I have reported this directly and in an extremely detailed fashion to Nick in a PM in August and Nick passed it on to his tech people. Logic suggests therefore that there remains some fundamental flaws at the very heart of the PLAY engine which have yet to be fixed some 1.5 years after its release. 

I must admit to being rather puzzled. Since March and a number of updated patches, my poor lowly QUAD Core DAW has not changed, it has not been upgraded or modified and yet PLAY (which was declared perfect by Doug back in March) is nearly fully operational? Either some inexplicable voodoo magic or other divine intervention has befallen my DAW, or most of the bugs that riddled SD2 and PLAY back in March (which allegedly never existed at all) have been eradicated? Anyone care to square that circle?

I suppose one should be grateful for finally *nearly* being able to use a product in the way it was advertised. I still don't really trust it however because of the sporadic crashes. Using SD2 or MOR is always a bit like having a car that can you can only drive up to 30mph. If you exceeded that limit, the engine explodes and you die. Which isn't particularly useful and presumably not what the manufacturer intended. 

Coming right back to Midphase's comment. Spectrasonics said that 15th September was going to be the release date for Omnisphere and what happened? It was released on that very day. How long was SD2 delayed - a year give or take a few months? 

Moreover, everything Spectrasonics promised in their adverts, in the videos and in the interviews works. Works flawlessly, out of the box, first time, no ifs no buts, no bullshit. THIS is precisely how a company should do business. THIS is why I pre order Spectrasonics products without hesitation and why I will never ever buy another PLAY library or recommend one to anyone else. And this is a shame since SD1 is magificient and I've used Platinum and Choirs in games, ads and TV many many times. 

Cheers


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Rousseau,
I am sorry you have had such problems with PLAY. And I don't think it's fair the way you were treated. I have not had the issues with EWQL that you have had although I do wish they would not be so quick to delete or edit posts on their forum that they do not like. Being in their position, I do think they have to absorb criticism like anyone else who does business. That's part of the business.


----------



## groove (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi guys,
just to bring some humor to this heavy topic I bring you a poetical solution :

Use more REAL instruments with REAL musician 

I know some of you does and so am I starting to do, even though I love virtual instruments and sound libraries (o) 

Have a nice week end.


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 22, 2008)

groove @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> Hi guys,
> just to bring some humor to this heavy topic I bring you a poetical solution :
> 
> Use more REAL instruments with REAL musician
> ...



it's exactly what i'm doing .... i only use now virtual instrument for demo purpose, and hiring real top class musicians .
my next product will certainly the new motif after the XS version, and i'll no more buy virtual instrument from EW ...


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 22, 2008)

somedays I just boot up NOTION since I use that to compose music that real musicians will end up playing and I do not get too distracted with sonic realism. 

other days, I loves my EWQLS, VSL and Symphobia.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Nov 22, 2008)

It's amazing what damage one person can do to a company on the forums when they don't accept what they are told by multiple tech support people and our head programmer - EW bashing is almost becoming an annual sport these days on these two forums (the moderators of the other one banned us years ago when we left their forum to set up our own so that's no surprise), and yet it's a fact more people use our products successfully to do professional work on a daily basis then any other company - how can that be?

v1.1.3 did have a couple of problems that the beta team missed, we pulled it down as soon as it was reported, and 1.1.4 will be posted with those fixes ASAP. We advised Didier to roll back to 083 until 1.1.4 is released, but his ears are closed to our advice.

Didier, why don't you post the file you sent us here so the smart people on this forum can tell you what you are trying to do all at once on your system is near impossible, unless you have the latest state of art system? You asked me what that was, I referred you to the systems that VisionDAW build, that "nobody" has any problems with that I've heard, and you accused me of profiting out of the advice while we have no financial interest in VisionDAW at all, and don't make one cent out of any system they build. There are millions of combinations of hardware and software in the PC world, many systems are built by their owners, and not all of them can handle demanding audio applications. The fact other VIs might run OK doesn't mean anything, they don't have 68,000 samples like pianos.

Cheers,

- DR


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 22, 2008)

Doug Rogers @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> It's amazing what damage one person can do to a company on the forums when they don't accept what they are told by multiple tech support people and our head programmer - EW bashing is almost becoming an annual sport these days on these two forums (the moderators of the other one banned us years ago when we left their forum to set up our own so that's no surprise), and yet it's a fact more people use our products successfully to do professional work on a daily basis then any other company - how can that be?
> 
> v1.1.3 did have a couple of problems that the beta team missed, we pulled it down as soon as it was reported, and 1.1.4 will be posted with those fixes ASAP. We advised Didier to roll back to 083 until 1.1.4 is released, but his ears are closed to our advice.
> 
> ...



Doug, I am sure this kind of stuff bothers you but at this point you probably are not going to achieve much by responding.

Folks who are not having major issues, like me, will continue to say so and those who are disgruntled will continue to, err...., disgruntle.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 22, 2008)

Doug Rogers @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> It's amazing what damage one person can do to a company on the forums when they don't accept what they are told by multiple tech support people and our head programmer - EW bashing is almost becoming an annual sport these days on these two forums (the moderators of the other one banned us years ago when we left their forum to set up our own so that's no surprise), and yet it's a fact more people use our products successfully to do professional work on a daily basis then any other company - how can that be?
> 
> v1.1.3 did have a couple of problems that the beta team missed, we pulled it down as soon as it was reported, and 1.1.4 will be posted with those fixes ASAP. We advised Didier to roll back to 083 until 1.1.4 is released, but his ears are closed to our advice.
> 
> ...




To be fair to the OP and others in these threads Doug - and indeed the phalanxes of people that have had major problems all along with PLAY - I think you might now need to _finally_ concede that EWQL has been doing a lot of damage to itself these past few months. 

I find it hilarious, amazing and startlingly ironic that you of all people have come on here playing the victim card! Remember Doug: no one forced you at gunpoint to release products riddled with bugs; no one forced you to arrogantly brush aside valid and substantiated criticism and bug reports from your erstwhile loyal customers; no one forced you to categorically deny there were any serious issues with the PLAY engine; no one forced you to censor and silence users of your website because they do not suit your company's public face.

Remember, the only victims here are people who bought your products in good faith and who despite many attempted fixes, over nearly 1.5 years, are still unable to use them as advertised. 

I am frankly astonished to see that you are still unwilling to accept any responsibility whatever for the situation you now find yourself in - blaming instead the OP for 'bashing' and 'damaging' EW. In any other walk of life, those running businesses tend to apologise for their mistakes, compensate those who have been affected, and sort issues out as quickly as possible (it's called good PR and common decency). As far as I can see, you have done none of those things. 

Good day.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 22, 2008)

As a postscript I want to add that up until my experiences with the PLAY engine and your company's handling of the situation over the past 8 months, I had the greatest respect for EWQL (which is why I preordered many of your products, bought countless copies of SC and Gold for my uni students). That respect now, I'm sorry to say, is completly gone.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Nov 22, 2008)

Rousseau,

It's well known that you make a career out of bashing us and our products whenever you can, and despite multiple posts to the contrary from users of the same products you can't run.

If any forum members are coming to NAMM in a few weeks, you are are welcome to come by our booth (6630 - Hall A) and see for yourself that we will be running 4 demo stations, 8 hours a day, for 4 days, and I guarantee there will be no more problems than we all experience from time to time when we are running large templates using the most demanding virtual instruments.

Cheers,

- DR


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 22, 2008)

Doug Rogers @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> Rousseau,
> 
> It's well known that you make a career out of bashing us and our products whenever you can, and despite multiple posts to the contrary from users of the same products you can't run.
> 
> ...



So now you want me to fly to you just to have a look at your PC? /\~O


----------



## José Herring (Nov 22, 2008)

Shoot, I want to go to NAMM. Anybody got any passes this year? I make a good part time booth babe!


----------



## midphase (Nov 22, 2008)

"...for every person that has told me that xxxx works flawlessly on their system, I know another who bitches and moans about it! 

xxx = put in any other piece of software"

I definitely disagree. Once again, do a search on these and other forums and compare the amount of criticism that PLAY has gotten vs. the number of people posting problems with VSL VI, Omnisphere, even Kontakt Player based products like Symphobia.

And there is plenty of other software being released on a daily basis ranging from brand new to mature from small and big companies which performs very well across a wide board of machines


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 22, 2008)

Doug Rogers @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> It's amazing what damage one person can do to a company on the forums when they don't accept what they are told by multiple tech support people and our head programmer - EW bashing is almost becoming an annual sport these days on these two forums (the moderators of the other one banned us years ago when we left their forum to set up our own so that's no surprise), and yet it's a fact more people use our products successfully to do professional work on a daily basis then any other company - how can that be?
> 
> v1.1.3 did have a couple of problems that the beta team missed, we pulled it down as soon as it was reported, and 1.1.4 will be posted with those fixes ASAP. We advised Didier to roll back to 083 until 1.1.4 is released, but his ears are closed to our advice.
> 
> ...



Doug, 

first, i will NOT publish my album projects publically , here .... i'm sure you can understand this.even if i will sell very few CD (i hope not).

about the rolling back to the 1.0.83 version, that's funny, because i asked the procedure to do it in a post of your forum but this post had been CENSURED by your very polite admin.so i have never received the procedure, and waited 3 days to do it, until your tech support told me to do a live chat with them.
a live chat who didn't helped me in anyway . 
kind of :
- " a crash during the VST scan of Play ? never heard of it."
- " the long save time ? it's because you want to save too much samples .."
sure, my orchestral project is only 1 Gb :( and i'm not talking here about the other users of your forum who have the same problem.

i told several times to you and the support, that the crash with MOR and QL Pianos was happening randomly too in an empty project only by loading a Lite Patch of QL Pianos under cubase 4 (32 bits version).and you're still saying "your project is too big, buy a state of the art computer!"

must i recall you the minimum and required specs you posted on your website for your play products ? my computer is UP than these specs !

on an another forum, Peter alexander posted some weird phrases as well, like :
"Play is suited only to run on Cubase 4 64 bits on a 64 bits system like Vista".

and when i'm asking why i'm having the saving time bug to the tech support, i'm receiving this answer :
"we have never tried Play on Vista 64 bits with cubase 4 64 bits. we are not supporting cubase 4 64 bits preview because it's still a BETA " !!!!!!!!! 

so .? who is right ??? 

i want to add that your way of talking here, the censurship on your forum etc is really not the right way to talk and treat your legit customers... :(


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Nov 22, 2008)

I do respect EW a lot. I mean they made a huge difference in the sampling world.

If anyone asks me for an "all round" orchestral library, I always suggest EW stuff.

With this said, I many friends who bought PLAò£¶   Œ+£¶   Œ,£¶   Œ-£¶   Œ.£¶   Œ/£¶   Œ0£¶   Œ1£¶   Œ2£¶   Œ3£¶   Œ4£¶   Œ5£¶   Œ6£¶   Œ7£¶   Œ8£¶   Œ9£¶   Œ:£¶   Œ;£¶   Œ<£¶   Œ=£¶   Œ>£¶   Œ?£¶   Œ@£¶   ŒA£¶   ŒB£¶   ŒC£¶   ŒD£¶   ŒE£¶   ŒF£¶   ŒG£¶   ŒH£¶   ŒI£¶   ŒJ£¶   ŒK£¶   ŒL£¶   ŒM£¶   ŒN£¶   ŒO£¶   ŒP£¶   ŒQ£¶   ŒR£¶   ŒS£¶   ŒT£¶   ŒU£¶   ŒV£¶   ŒW£¶   ŒX£¶   ŒY£¶   ŒZ£¶   Œ[£¶   Œ\£¶   Œ]£¶   Œ^£¶   Œ_£¶   Œ`£¶   Œa£¶   Œb£¶   Œc£¶   Œd£¶   Œe£¶   Œf£¶   Œg£¶   Œh£¶   Œi£¶   Œj£¶   Œk£¶   Œl£¶   Œm£¶   Œn£¶   Œo£¶   Œp£¶   Œq£¶   Œr£¶   Œs£¶   Œt£¶   Œu£¶   Œv£¶   Œw£¶   Œx£¶   Œy£¶   Œz£¶   Œ{£¶   Œ|£¶   Œ}£¶   Œ~£¶   Œ£¶   Œ€£¶   Œ£¶   Œ‚£¶   Œƒ£¶   Œ„£¶   Œ…£¶   Œ†£¶   Œ‡£¶   Œˆ£¶   Œ‰£¶   ŒŠ£¶   Œ‹£¶   ŒŒ£¶   Œ£¶   ŒŽ£¶   Œ£¶   Œ£¶   Œ‘£¶   Œ’£¶   Œ“£¶   Œ”£¶   Œ•£¶   Œ–£¶   Œ—£¶   Œ˜£¶   Œ™£¶   Œš              ò£¶   Œœ£¶   Œ£¶   Œž£¶   ŒŸ£¶   Œ £¶   Œ¡£¶   Œ¢£¶   Œ££¶   Œ¤£¶   Œ¥£¶   Œ¦£¶   Œ§£¶   Œ¨£¶   Œ©£¶


----------



## dannthr (Nov 22, 2008)

Man, now I wish I lived in LA...

Doug et al, you guys have my support--I've been incredibly pleased by your customer service.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> We've sold over 100,000 and I've moved my entire sampling operation to my private jet.



Cessna Citation?


----------



## Ed (Nov 22, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> We've sold over 100,000 and I've moved my entire sampling operation to my private jet.



Do they invite you to Bilderberg Group meetings yet?


----------



## Doug Rogers (Nov 22, 2008)

Peter Alexander @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> Nick Phoenix @ Fri Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > We've sold over 100,000 and I've moved my entire sampling operation to my private jet.
> ...


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

> on an another forum, Peter alexander posted some weird phrases as well, like : "Play is suited only to run on Cubase 4 64 bits on a 64 bits system like Vista".



Don't bring me into this. I NEVER said that. The posted minimum system requirement is a P4. That's _minimum_. The posted _recommended _system is a Core 2 Duo which would use XP64 or Vista.

The majority of the motherboards available (and I don't mean for machines at Best Buy or Wal-Mart) are 8GB of RAM. 

On the PC, the main 64-bit programs today are Sonar, Nuendo and Cubase 4 beta 64. 

As I've written many times on this forum, three years ago this Christmas I ditched Cubase for Logic because of QC problems I was having with Cubase. I have never looked back.


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 22, 2008)

Peter Alexander @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> > on an another forum, Peter alexander posted some weird phrases as well, like : "Play is suited only to run on Cubase 4 64 bits on a 64 bits system like Vista".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right, you said this :
"PLAY was designed for 64-bit systems with at least 8GB of RAM.

ON THE PC
Sonar - 64bit
Nuendo - 64bit
Cubase 4 BETA - 64bit

If your system is not 64bit, or if you're mixing 32bit and 64bit applications then you're not going to get the performance you're looking for. This has nothing to do with PLAY. It has to do with computer systems and proper system integration."

i still don't understand why the support told me to not use Cubase 4 64 bits preview, because they have NEVER tested it, and that they will never do it until cubase 4 64 bits final release will be out. 

...


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 22, 2008)

I would take you up on that NAMM offer Doug except for 2 things:

1. I do not live in LA
2. PLAY works fine on all of my systems, including a wee Macbook 1.83ghz with 2 gigs RAM. I use Silver PLAY on it using Logic 8 Express or DP6.01 and neither have any issues.

Darn, I hate it when plug-ins just do their job and work. 

EDIT- Oh, I also tried Platinum PLAY on Cubase 4.5 (Mac) last night- no problems. No slow load times...no gremlins. It seemed a bit louder than HALion player but I find that too quiet compared to any of my plug-ins (I used Symphobia a lot with PLAY). So, I am not discounting what Rouseau is talking about but I have every DAW out there and have tested PLAY on all of them with no problems. 

The only thing I do get occasionally is some crackling on my Macbook when I super layer a bunch of things together. But then again, I read somewhere that with Logic, it is better to have multiple instances of PLAY rather than loading up one player. 

p.s. I also have FaB Four and that works fine too.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 22, 2008)

Didier: Much of the early promotional literature about PLAY was that it was designed to take advantage of 64bit technology so that we could run a full orchestral template on one system - exactly what many of us wanted.

1. Systems shipping now on the PC are 64bit. (see http://www.bestbuy.com (www.bestbuy.com))

2. Mac systems shipping now are 64bit (see www.apple.com)

Whose not 64bit? Many developers including Native Instruments! Logic! DP! 

Windows XP - discontinued. 32bit OS's are officially history.

I have a client whose work has been nominated for a Pulitzer Prize, 5 Grammy's, and recently won a Telly Award for his music. I set him up on a Mac Pro 16GB of RAM with an all orchestral template on QLSO PLAY sequencing with DP6, one orchestral section per hard drive.

His system rocks. I set him up with Vienna Instruments on a separate PC with 8GB of RAM using Vienna Ensemble 3 streaming audio into his Mac. No problems. 

How much RAM you have is important. But it's also important to remember about polyphony and streaming hard drives. I got a letter yesterday from a customer asking about installing QLSO Platinum on ONE hard drive? Can he do it?

Yes, he can do it, that's a capacity question. But once polyphony has been reached, that's it. No further. 

Comparing one program or company to another is really pointless, because how a program works is how the program works.


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 22, 2008)

When I said this is my PLAY computer I mean it. That is all that computer is for is play nothing else. And yes it works great!


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 22, 2008)

It's time for me to ask: why is this thread in the wrong section of the forum!?


----------



## JPB (Nov 22, 2008)

choc0thrax @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> It's time for me to ask: why is this thread in the wrong section of the forum!?



I think the discussion progressed (or derteriorated) beyond the topic of 'Sample Talk'. :roll:

At the root of all the frustration/unhappiness about Play right now, is an extreme love of their samples. I don't think anyone will argue with that. And I think this has been a bear for them as they have always been sample people - never having to deal with the peripheral issues that they are now. 

They'll get it all together, and then be able to go back to doing what they do best. o/~


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 22, 2008)

Doug Rogers @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> midphase @ Sat Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > "...for every person that has told me that xxxx works flawlessly on their system, I know another who bitches and moans about it!
> ...



Doug, when will you learn to respect and value your customers? ALL of your customers, not just a few sycophantic acolytes who tell you exactly what you want to hear when you want to hear it?

So, let me get this straight for the record. Basically you're wanting to prove that I and many other professional media composers are liars? Is that *really* what you are saying? Are you seriously continuing to claim that PLAY has no issues, that the fact that I and many others - on both Macs and PCs - can make it fall over with one single sample is not an 'issue'?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Rousseau, just out of interest what Play libraries are you running on what computer configuration?

My report: sure I can easily make QL Pianos crap out my 8-core Mac Pro with 14GB of RAM in it, but that's only if I run three mic positions and lots of voices. You'd expect that, though, since disk access speed is the same it's been for a few years. Two mic positions at a 128 buffer (Metric Halo 2882 FireWire interface) is fine.

What makes me suspicious about your report is that I have had a couple of unrepeatable glitchy situations with premature processor spikes. Who knows what caused that; it could have been Play or something else. But the problems went away when I restarted or reloaded (I don't know which). I wonder if there's some mysterious combination of things running in your system to cause that to happen more often.

In any case, early versions definitely were glitchy, no question, but at this point I haven't been running into the same issues you're having.


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> What makes me suspicious about your report is that I have had a couple of unrepeatable glitchy situations with premature processor spikes. Who knows what caused that; it could have been Play or something else. But the problems went away when I restarted or reloaded (I don't know which). I wonder if there's some mysterious combination of things running in your system to cause that to happen more often.



That's not entirely fair Nick - Rousseau did indeed post a while back concerning one specific note in SD2 which would cause issues, and several reported back theirs did precisely the same thing. Interestingly it was in one of the MIDI Multis and the whole of the rest of the multi would work if you took out this one single note drone... I certainly had the same problem here under both 32 and 64-bit on several systems.


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

Peter Alexander @ Sat Nov 22 said:


> 2. Mac systems shipping now are 64bit (see www.apple.com)



Nope, they still arent, unless one would wish to ascribe to the Jobsian propaganda machine. 64-bit extensions, yes. Cunning memory management, yes. 64-bit. No.



> Whose not 64bit?



Who isn't? Well, Logic. Anything on a Mac. DP. On a Mac. PT. On a Mac.



> Windows XP - discontinued. 32bit OS's are officially history.



Except XP is still available, and Vista comes in four flavours of 32-bit, not to mention there being no plans to drop 32-bit versions of Windows 7.



> Comparing one program or company to another is really pointless, because how a program works is how the program works.



With the notable exception that some work, some don't, some developers are eager to involve their customers in finessing, others would rather denigrate their customers opinions or experiences for The Greater Good.

You know where I stand on this Peter. As ever, not an attack on your good self, more an expansion on the principles.

Oh and for goodness sake, I will stab the next person who talks about Cubase 64-bit BETA. It's not Beta, it's Preview, and there's an enormous difference. As has been stated on this forum and many elsewhere, it is deemed to be Preview as some functionality is unavailable - principally 3rd party applications such as the MPEX stretching, and more notably for our types, QuickTime. It would thus be disingenous for Steinberg to claim it was fully operable, but likewise self defeating to call it a Beta when to all intents and purposes _their_ work is complete. Why no 64-bit Quicktime? Because Apple can't see the point when their own OS isn't 64-bit, and so we come full circle.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 23, 2008)

redleicester @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes me suspicious about your report is that I have had a couple of unrepeatable glitchy situations with premature processor spikes. Who knows what caused that; it could have been Play or something else. But the problems went away when I restarted or reloaded (I don't know which). I wonder if there's some mysterious combination of things running in your system to cause that to happen more often.
> ...




And more to the point perhaps, is that it's not only in the MIDI multi situation when the CPU is under load that these samples - single samples with no velocity layers - cause issues. Moreover, the same behaviour is exhibited in MOR too under similar conditions. Nothing suspicious here Nick, just good old fashioned bug reporting.  

Cheers


----------



## Daryl (Nov 23, 2008)

There has been much talk in this thread about whose fault "it" is. One side will claim that the software is not programmed efficiently. The other side will say that the computer system is at fault, and in any case you are expecting too much. The problem is that developers, by and large, don't tell us in advance what "too much" is. I would like to see a MIDI file (I don't care what the notes are) from each sample developer, that they say is on the limit for what their software can do on a particular machine with a specific library. Heck, they should give a few examples, and for both platforms, because as we've seen some things work better in OSX and some in Windows.

There are various tests to check that your system works well for audio, and the complaints about these are always that they are not mirroring real world situations. Unfortunately (apart form Thonex's tests) there doesn't seem to be the same sort of thing for sample libraries.

We have heard that loading all the mike positions causes problems for some users. However, surely this is not much different from loading three separate patches and routing the MIDI to all three. Obviously with the longer tails on the far mikes, this will cause greater polyphony and disc streaming, but it would be a good test for a user thinking of buying a multi-mike library, and intending to use it as such. I have been thinking about buying QL Pianos, but there would be no point if I couldn't run it, along with my usual template.

D


----------



## Moonchilde (Nov 23, 2008)

Peter, for what it is worth, Didier did note that he had five hard drives installed on his PC. I don't think the disk streaming should be killing his polyphony in his setup, since most likely those five are used for exclusivity. He really should be ok on that part, as I'm sure he was aware of it when he purchased the five for his DAW. He also has 8 gigs of ram, which is still pretty respectable these days. He also noted he was loading a smaller memory footprint project hovering around a gig, and still having issues.

So, maybe there are in fact problems with PLAY, or the compatibility, or something. Someting isn't working 100% and it is repeatable on his system. It should be looked into and researched because its a repeatable problem.

Its just like Rousseau's problem. He and others can repeat it, its obviously a bug and needs looked into.

To say anything otherwise, would be intentionally being ignorant.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2008)

"That's not entirely fair Nick"

What's not fair? I asked about and reported how it's working on my system. There are no hidden implications or impunities!

Is this another one of those strange British things? Ceci n'est pas un pipe?

Oh wait, that's French. Well, same thing...


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 23, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> "That's not entirely fair Nick"
> 
> What's not fair? I asked about and reported how it's working on my system. There are no hidden implications or impunities!
> 
> ...



hi Nick, please, i would suggest you to not compare english and french, thanks 

by the way, you told a sexual sentence :D


----------



## cc64 (Nov 23, 2008)

Martyprod @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > "That's not entirely fair Nick"
> ...



Well Nick did say he had a big announcement to make very soon regarding his magazine's new direction... /\~O 

CC64


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> "That's not entirely fair Nick"
> 
> What's not fair? I asked about and reported how it's working on my system. There are no hidden implications or impunities!
> 
> ...



I was meaning to say it's not entirely fair to say Rousseau's invective has been without substance - there was a thread on this very forum which went into detailed specifics which were continually debased and debunked by EW and others whilst ignoring the easily repeatable issues.

British fair play and all that.  Oh and we beat the French, and that was repeatable too. :D

Oh, and my penis is fine right where it is thankyou.  

Plus ca change, plus ca meme.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Nov 23, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's the same people with the same complaints a year later.

How do you think they got SD2 working for most of the score for "The Dark Knight"?

Can you reference any software problems in the UK reviews, like Sound On Sound?? Remember Rousseau, you were the one that said they would expose the problems in the UK reviews, but all I see are rave reviews and no mention of any software problems - how come?

"Stormdrum 2 contains 16,000 samples, and I don't even want to think about how long it took to record the countless performances in Gypsy and Voices Of Passion. There's a sense of devotion about these projects, the long months spent recording and programming seeming to go well beyond the call of duty. As a consequence, each of the three Play titles is an artistic success. Sample libraries don't get much better than these, and any composer with an ear for sound will find much inspirational material in them." - SOUND ON SOUND"

In fact, check out the reviews and awards the PLAY products have received including a M.I.P.A. Award voted on by 100 industry magazines - are all these people fools that don't know what they are doing? 

Are these our problems, or your problems?

Interesting also that no one took me up on my NAMM offer, that might have destroyed the myth that you have been pedaling here for more than a year (do a search forum members).

Take care, 

- DR


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2008)

"Oh and we beat the French, and that was repeatable too."

We were days away from repeating it ourselves in this country too. You know, Freedom Horns...

Rousseau:







I got my artistes mal. That's Magritte, not your painting.

Je m'excuse.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2008)

This should make you happy:










> Oh, and my penis is fine right where it is thankyou.




I dare not ask where that is...


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

Aaah dear old Magritte, and damned right Rugger would make a chap happy - none of that namby-pamby running around with body armour on. Proper contact sport. :D


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

Doug Rogers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Unfortunately, it's the same people with the same complaints a year later.



Indeed. A terrible shame they have yet to be resolved.




> How do you think they got SD2 working for most of the score for "The Dark Knight"?




I know perfectly well how thank you very much. Throwing named projects around is unlikely to cut much ice on this forum I'm afraid.



> Can you reference any software problems in the UK reviews, like Sound On Sound?? Remember Rousseau, you were the one that said they would expose the problems in the UK reviews, but all I see are rave reviews and no mention of any software problems - how come?
> 
> *snip*
> 
> In fact, check out the reviews and awards the PLAY products have received including a M.I.P.A. Award voted on by 100 industry magazines - are all these people fools that don't know what they are doing?



At the risk of flogging a long dead horse, and trying to continue to appeal to your better nature, the above reasoning is actually precisely the point - it would appear there is a consensus on this forum, including the likes of Rousseau, that Play does indeed work on many systems, that it is indeed powerful, that it is indeed capable, not to mention providing some fantastic world beating sounds.

This does NOT however, in any way, shape or form change the fact that on many other systems it does not perform as well. To then find that support queries have gone unanswered, or almost worse are pushed back to the user with bland and sometimes inaccurate replies is a little disingenous to say the least. 

One could risk comparing the situation to Jac Nasser and Ford - just because everyone out there should know how to drive a motorcar, and a tyre is a tyre, doesn't mean there couldn't be a problem or two lurking under the wheel arch?




> Are these our problems, or your problems?



That would depend entirely on one's viewpoint - yours in so far as I am sure you have a holistic and nuturing approach to your userbase, whether they have spend thousands with you since long before EW and QL became one, and also that a review will buy a handful of sales, poor reports on the internet these days can destroy future custom far quicker.

It would be the customers in so far as they have a vested interest in seeing their hard earned money performing for them, and in terms of earning potential (assuming some professional capacity) they would want to be up at the bleeding edge, performing their hearts out with the latest and greatest sound. Conversely, they wouldn't want to be spending hours fiddling with the minutiae trying to persuade a recalcitrant program to work, only to be told they are doing all the wrong things and their best option is to spend yet more money.

Perhaps therefore the onus would be to work together, rather than this constant harranguing? There are without doubt a number of disgruntled customers out there, many of whom have made approaches to try and solve the issue with little success: the question therefore comes full circle; are they to be denied, or supported.




> Interesting also that no one took me up on my NAMM offer, that might have destroyed the myth that you have been pedaling here for more than a year (do a search forum members).



You know full well I shall be at NAMM, and moreoever you know whom I shall be representing. Please be a little more careful and considerate with your blanket statements. Also, I have struggled to find anyone who has denied that your NAMM systems will be working, but again, that's a little like buying a Ferrari - the fact that it says on the box it is capable of 200mph doesn't mean one may ever reach that speed on one's own driveway...




> Take care



And you too old bean, SD3 soonest please. o-[][]-o


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

One further point - don't you find it a little galling that the detractors you so revel in denigrating are among those who are quickest to sing the praises of your excellent samples!?

A certain irony in that wouldn't you agree? Perhaps they're not all boogeymen after all.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 23, 2008)

Doug Rogers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Interesting also that no one took me up on my NAMM offer, that might have destroyed the myth that you have been pedaling here for more than a year (do a search forum members).
> 
> Take care,
> 
> - DR



Doug,

I read this thread with great attention. And yes, I am also surprised that nobody accepts your offer. :shock: 

Why not? What is the reason? o/~ 

Gunther


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2008)

> Oh, and my penis is fine right where it is thankyou.



You know, I just read a report about some very loud unexplained "baaaaah baaaaah baaaaah" sounds coming from Worcestershire. Should we be concerned?


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol, we're not THAT close to Wales. 

Snigger.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2008)

UNE pipe!

hahahahaha

Okay, it took a while...


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 23, 2008)

Doug Rogers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Unfortunately, it's the same people with the same complaints a year later.




Well, if you'd fixed the thing, we wouldn't have to complain ... chicken and egg, Doug, chicken and egg. 




Doug Rogers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> How do you think they got SD2 working for most of the score for "The Dark Knight"?




Voodoo. Witchcraft. Perhaps Shamenism? No no no. Of course not. I know exactly what they did. They followed your instructions on your website - simple really. It says something along the lines of: "PLAY is a revolutionary *multi-timbral* instrument, so we advise you to use one voice per instance otherwise it'll throw a tantrum." C'mon Doug me old mucker, you've gotta love the irony of that one! 




Doug Rogers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Can you reference any software problems in the UK reviews, like Sound On Sound?? Remember Rousseau, you were the one that said they would expose the problems in the UK reviews, but all I see are rave reviews and no mention of any software problems - how come?



I'm with you on this one: Dave Stewart's reviews always puzzle me too Doug. Still, I'll let you in on a little secret in case you were wondering. He uses a Mac. Do keep up at the back. 



Doug Rogers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> "Stormdrum 2 contains 16,000 samples, and I don't even want to think about how long it took to record the countless performances in Gypsy and Voices Of Passion. There's a sense of devotion about these projects, the long months spent recording and programming seeming to go well beyond the call of duty. As a consequence, each of the three Play titles is an artistic success. Sample libraries don't get much better than these, and any composer with an ear for sound will find much inspirational material in them." - SOUND ON SOUND"



And your point is? ONE SINGLE SAMPLE MAKES PLAY BARF, not 16,000. 




Doug Rogers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> In fact, check out the reviews and awards the PLAY products have received including a M.I.P.A. Award voted on by 100 industry magazines - are all these people fools that don't know what they are doing?
> 
> Are these our problems, or your problems?




Depends how you look at it. I'd say both. It's your problem since you're the one with the defective sample playback engine that you've blown loads and loads of cash on developing but still haven't managed to fix in spite of many attempts over the past 1.5 years... 

It's also your problem that you're having to appear in person on these sites to fight the flames of discontent. It's also your problem that you seem to be losing customers - still a 2 for 1 sale should stem the tide for a while I'd think. 

But yup, it's also my problem since I spent my money on 3 of your PLAY products. One is frankly of very poor quality and never gets any use (VOP); MOR is good when it doesn't Barf with the same symptoms as SD2 - which has bags of potential, sounds great, but barfs regularly with the same problem that has afflicted it since the beginning. 



Doug Rogers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Interesting also that no one took me up on my NAMM offer, that might have destroyed the myth that you have been pedaling here for more than a year (do a search forum members).



What has riding a bike got to do with myths? I'm confused. 




Doug Rogers @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Take care,



You too Doug. And thanks very much for treating your valued customers with respect, dignity and humility. What with the credit crunch, the looming recession and the economy on its knees, you can't be too nonchalant about repeat business these days. Still, your PR is second to none - superb is not the word. 

[/quote]


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

The Village Idiot said:


> UNE pipe!
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> Okay, it took a while...



Dear god man, is someone else using the Batzdorf Family braincell this week!?

Finally he gets there.... :D


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 23, 2008)

redleicester @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Lol, we're not THAT close to Wales.
> 
> Snigger.



Nick, take no notice. He is perilously close to Wales.


----------



## redleicester (Nov 23, 2008)

Rousseau @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> redleicester @ Sun Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, we're not THAT close to Wales.
> ...



Also sprach the southern softie.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 23, 2008)

redleicester @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Rousseau @ Sun Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > redleicester @ Sun Nov 23 said:
> ...



Nick, there's nothing quite so worrying as an 'almost' Welshman making oblique references to Nietzsche. If I were a sheep I'd be very afraid.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Nov 23, 2008)

Rousseau @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Voodoo. Witchcraft. Perhaps Shamenism? No no no. Of course not. I know exactly what they did. They followed your instructions on your website - simple really. It says something along the lines of: "PLAY is a revolutionary *multi-timbral* instrument, so we advise you to use one voice per instance otherwise it'll throw a tantrum."[/quote:9898dfò£ü   Œ'P£ü   Œ'Q£ü   Œ'R£ü   Œ'S£ü   Œ'T£ü   Œ'U£ü   Œ'V£ü   Œ'W£ü   Œ'X£ü   Œ'Y£ü   Œ'Z£ü   Œ'[£ü   Œ'\£ü   Œ']£ü   Œ'^£ü   Œ'_£ü   Œ'`£ü   Œ'a£ü   Œ'b£þ   Œ'c£þ   Œ'd£þ   Œ'e£þ   Œ'f£þ   Œ'g£þ   Œ'h£þ   Œ'i£þ   Œ'j£þ   Œ'k£þ   Œ'l£þ   Œ'm£þ   Œ'n£þ   Œ'o£þ   Œ'p£þ   Œ'q£þ   Œ'r£þ   Œ's£þ   Œ't£þ   Œ'u£þ   Œ'v£þ   Œ'w£þ   Œ'x£þ   Œ'y£þ   Œ'z£þ   Œ'{£þ   Œ'|£þ   Œ'}£þ   Œ'~£þ   Œ'£þ   Œ'€£þ   Œ'£þ   Œ'‚£þ   Œ'ƒ£þ   Œ'„£þ   Œ'…£þ   Œ'†£þ   Œ'‡£þ   Œ'ˆ£þ   Œ'‰£þ   Œ'Š£þ   Œ'‹£þ   Œ'Œ£þ   Œ'£þ   Œ'Ž£þ   Œ'£þ   Œ'£þ   Œ'‘£þ   Œ'’£þ   Œ'“£þ   Œ'”£þ   Œ'


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 23, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> UNE pipe!
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> Okay, it took a while...



for your information, 

Pipe in french mean Blowjob :D 

as no one is using a "pipe" today to smoke here :D ...


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 23, 2008)

Rousseau, 

I think the way of your communication to Doug is not fair..., no, its very unfair!

Apples are no pears 

I have not installed my Play-Platinum Orchestra yet because I know that my PC is not ready to go for it. Yepp, an older PC :wink: 

My neighbour, a good friend of mine and a very well known german filmcomposer is very happy with his "Play" libs. He is using a Mac-big/bigger/biggest. (Do not exactly know what system he is using...)

That said, I would tolerate it if you remain objective... . o-[][]-o 

Gunther


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 23, 2008)

germancomponist @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Apples are no pears


Porches vs Ferraris?

http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2006/2006-Bugatti-Veyron-W16-RA-Cutaway-1280x960.jpg (Get a Bugatti)


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 23, 2008)

Once you sat in a Ferrari and drove him you will ask to yourself: Oops, what is a Porche? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2008)

> This discussion is getting silly, good luck guys!



And I apologize for my pipe talk in the middle of a serious fight.

But really, I've had far more serious problems with other players than PLAY. On my system it's working fine. The only real problems I had with it are old history.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 23, 2008)

Nick,

I think it is good to read this in this thread!

Nothing is eaten as hot as it is cooked. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dave Connor (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone else find it a little strange that the folks from EW are engaging and discussing issues with a customer on a website other than their own? Obviously they feel there's a validity to redressing the various issues, but not on their own forum? If the fellows have no valid point than why engage them at all? If not a valid topic on their forum why some else's? An embarrassment in any case I would think.

Pros are always going to find out what's working and reliable I would think. I go on what guys are using without any issues and of course research hardware requirements. I haven't researched Play so I couldn't say but it wouldn't be hard to find out the stats on working systems.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2008)

"Does anyone else find it a little strange that the folks from EW are engaging and discussing issues with a customer on a website other than their own?"

Frankly no, because ours is a very small world and a lot of the people here (developers included) know each other. I have no doubt that there are some issues with PLAY - after all, EW isn't coming out with another bug fix version for no reason - but it makes sense that Doug would want to prevent an avalanche. To me that's perfectly appropriate, in fact it's welcome, and he's not the first developer to do that.

The good thing about this forum is the way it moderates itself (unless someone dares to disagree with me on OT - you're automatically banned if you do). Rousseau and Martyprod are able to speak their minds without getting the IP Banned machine gun, Doug can answer back, and other people can butt in and agree or disagree.


----------



## KingIdiot (Nov 24, 2008)

software sucks!

computers suck!!

musicians suck!!!

but atleast
*I'M* awesome!!

0oD 

One thing I've realized with audio software/hardware of any kind (on the PC atleast) is that its all finicky. There are way too many variables. Its not jsut about what hardware is conencted to what, but also what time of the day, how hot it is, if you've had any dairy...


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 24, 2008)

germancomponist @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> Rousseau,
> 
> I think the way of your communication to Doug is not fair..., no, its very unfair!
> 
> ...




Gunther, Doug was the one who intially came on to this thread giving Didier all sorts of grief (re-read the thread). It was Doug who was making out that a group of professional composers were liars and fantasists and only out to do damage to his company, just because his company sold faulty products that they haven't managed to fix yet. Is that fair do you think? Remember, EWQL has had 1.5 years to fix PLAY. 1.5 years! And they have the audacity to suggest that some of their paying customers don't know anything about how modern computers work! Bah. 

Remember, Didier was complaining here because - surprise surprise - EWQL had done its usual and closed down his topic on their site and banned him. Is that not unfair and disingenuous? Didier BOUGHT their software; Didier is their customer and as such they have a responsibility toward him which is enshrined in consumer legislation. 

Go and look at the VSL forum Gunther. There's a few _very_ critical threads from users having problems there. Do they close them down? Do they make them out to be liars? No. Do they put their fingers in their ears and just arrogantly boast about which films their samples have appeared in and how many awards they've won? No. On the contrary, they engage with their users constructively, fix issues and indeed welcome suggestions from their users! This is good business practice. How do you think their latest effects package came about? User suggestion... This is why VSL remains _the_ orchestral collection of choice for the discerning professional composer; you get magnificent after sales service, unrivalled sound quality and of course proper legato rather than some botched unusable attempt at it. That is why VSL can charge the money they do and why EWQL has to constantly tempt the semi-pros with buy-one-get-one-free offers. 

I think we've been extremely patient. Remember, we BOUGHT their products; if it were not for ppl like us on this forum, they would not be in business (they would do well to remember that). We are their customers. They have treated us as if we were fools, with arrogant, dismissive and frankly shocking disregard for decency. 

So be it. In the long run it'll be their loss not ours... the free market and competition is king. I bought two new piano sample collections just last week to compliment my real grand piano. Did I buy EWQL pianos? Nope, because there's plenty of alternatives which frankly sound better and work better. Likewise I use VSL, Symphobia, Omnisphere, Evolve, True Strike, Chris Hein guitars, The Trumpet etc etc etc. Do I need EWQL in my studio? No. Do my colleagues need EWQL? No. 

Cheers


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm ...

look everybody, Doug is a CEO (I believe) that represents his company to the outside here. I don't know because I have not been there but internally he probably is giving his development team a daily dose of raps on the head to get that darn update finally out and better it be more stable now on usual computers, e. g. those mediocre quadcore PCs. o-[][]-o 

But literally acknowledging in public that something went wrong can be very hard sometimes for a company and I would not expect it at this point, period. I wish there were a solution where everybody could keep their face, both EW and their unsatisfied (and ideally soon satisfied again) customers.

Hopefully EW realizes that this is not an amateur vs. professional requirement conflict like others maybe have been in the past. Some of the people having problems are serious persons that are working in the industry, so others are beginning to retain and watch.


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok , 

My "Fight" with East West just passed through a new Step.

i have been BANNED now from their forum...

Must i recall them that i'm a LEGIT CUSTOMER who bought for thousand dollars of their products ???
i was just trying to find a solution to my problem.as the support, doug, Ew, the Admin, everybody at EW didn't helped me in anyway.

i tried here to find a small help, so that Doug Rogers could see that censurship of a Legit customer is not the right way to treat a customer..

and now the Banning :( 

i was visiting their forum today, and guess What ? a Guy , a customer, not the support team, has maybe found the source of the bug of the long time saving from QLSO (Play) !!!!!!!
i wanted to post that the guy is maybe right, as i'm using QLSO the same way than him , and BAMM .. 

Banned !!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 24, 2008)

Martyprod @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> StrangeCat @ Fri Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my PLAY computer(PLAY works, (this is before the latest update I have no idea what will happen with that update)(they pulled it)
> ...



What I do not understand is that StrangeCat`s Computer works well with PLAY and your Computer not, although you use the same system?

In the past I had a big problem on my audio-PC, it crashed and crashed. After a big checkup in my Computerstore they found out that my ram did not work 100%. After exchanging it all works fine. Perhaps you can check all your hardware if there is no mistake there?

I think there must be a way for you to work best with PLAY. 

Gunther


----------



## StrangeCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey my PLAY works fine last time I checked it. I will be using the PLAY libs for bunch of crap starting in Dec. 

Ok Martyprod try this: Reload Vista on a separate HD then use that one and load PLAY on it. After that check out PLAY and see if it you have the same problems.

That's all I can think of since we have the same set up. See if loading it up on new HD with just PLAY gives you the same bug?

PM me I'll contact this guy for you if you like.
later


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 24, 2008)

An another story that I have experienced:

After installing a new lib it worked not well. Here and there some samples were missing a.s.o . After a discussion with a friend of mine he lent me his new DVD drive. 

Oops, after reinstalling my software with his DVD drive, all worked well.


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 24, 2008)

the Guy told on the EW forum that the save time bug was happening because he only loaded keyswitch Patch .
that is excatly the thing i did with my setup !
the guy is saying as well, that doing a setup with no keyswitch is solving the problem at least in 32 bits. (not sure if he tried that on a 64 bits system.).

it's hard to beleive that the guy maybe find "the problem" and NONE at EW did it. not the support Team, not EW, not Doug (??) ... NO ONE ! 
so if we can't use the keyswith patch, what is the need of Play when Kontakt 3.5 (64 bits) will be out ?


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, i have now a new funny story about Play 

i just rolled back to the 1.0.83 update, as the 1.1.3 was "kind of" not working...

well, now, QL Pianos, QL SO Gold, and QL SD2 are not working anymore.

i'm getting an error while trying to load them, telling me that my version is not "up to date" ....

lol ... i can't even work on my projects .... THANK YOU EW !

and as i'm banned , i can't eò¤   Œ51¤   Œ52¤   Œ53¤   Œ54¤   Œ55¤   Œ56¤   Œ57¤   Œ58¤   Œ59¤   Œ5:¤   Œ5;¤   Œ5<¤   Œ5=¤


----------



## Pietro (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, it seems, that your plugin files have not been rewriten when you tried rolling back to 1.0.083. Try this: run 1.0.083 updater, chose to modify - select all plugins, you want it to install, and proceed with the installation.

This should at least help you to get 1.0.083 working again.

- Piotr


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 24, 2008)

Martyprod @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> 1) thank you strangeCat , i wanted to try that immediatly, but Play is not working anymore here.
> 
> 2) germancomponist, if you take a look at the soundsonline forum, there was a topic on the forum who has been deleted where a lot of people were having the same problem than mine.
> 
> ...



Oops, 

so I say "Hello on board!" My first seqenzer was "Supertrack" on a Commodore 64. :mrgreen: 

But again, I think the EW Company wishes that you are satisfied with "Play" and very soon there will come a solution for you.

Gunther


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 24, 2008)

Pietro @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> Yes, it seems, that your plugin files have not been rewriten when you tried rolling back to 1.0.083. Try this: run 1.0.083 updater, chose to modify - select all plugins, you want it to install, and proceed with the installation.
> 
> This should at least help you to get 1.0.083 working again.
> 
> - Piotr



hi, thanks, but it didn't solved the problem !! 

:( ...


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 24, 2008)

germancomponist @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> Oops,
> 
> so I say "Hello on board!" My first seqenzer was "Supertrack" on a Commodore 64. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



ahah, great  my first sequencer was Music Studio from Electronic Arts and Pro 24 1.0.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 24, 2008)

Martyprod @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> hi, thanks, but it didn't solved the problem !!
> 
> :( ...



What about a repair function in the 1.0.083 installer? Nothing? If so - uninstalling completely, then removing all PLAY files and installing again should definitively do.

(the files are here:
\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\East West - there are actually the ones that need to be replaced by the installer/updater
and by default here:
\Program Files\EastWest\ (not "East West")
and here:
\Program Files\Common Files\East West)


- Piotr


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 24, 2008)

Pietro @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> Martyprod @ Mon Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > hi, thanks, but it didn't solved the problem !!
> ...



the repair function didn't solved the problem.

about reinstalling everything, i'm even not sure it could solve the problem! i did that once before , and there are some files who are not even uninstalled by the uninstaller, like some files about the convolution reverb etc ..., and if the reverb has been updated by the 1.1.003 update and that's still in the system, puting again a 1.0.083 update even from scratch will maybe not solve the issue(that's an example), that's maybe why people are requesting a special file on their forum.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 24, 2008)

Didier,

It all sounds like a complete nightmare - you have my deepest sympathy.

I can't look at the threads over there either - they banned me too - so I can't help on that score. 

But, regards uninstalling and reinstalling and some left over rogue files, how confident are you with the windows registry? If you're not then *leave well alone*. 

If you are ok with it or have a registry cleaning application, *backup the registry* before you do anything, but you should be able to find any relevant keys/entries that PLAY leaves behind after uninstalling itself and just delete them if that indeed is what's causing this latest issue. 


Cheers


----------



## Pietro (Nov 24, 2008)

Believe me, I've been there. I also had to go back to a previous version a couple of times. There are no other PLAY files from those, that are in these folders (and your sequencer's plugin folder), I've listed for you. It's all there, especially in the first one, which contains plugin files - not the VST, but pianos/mor/stormdrum2 dll main files, registration files, impulse responses etc.

Just backup these files, just in case, uninstall PLAY completely, remove PLAY files that are still there, install your PLAY instruments (no need to install libraries again, just software) and update to 1.0.083. In case you won't see libraries in the Favorites window, I have a solution for you as well. Just pm me if you have enough patience to get to that point.

- Piotr


----------



## Dave Connor (Nov 24, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> "Does anyone else find it a little strange that the folks from EW are engaging and discussing issues with a customer on a website other than their own?"
> 
> Frankly no, because ours is a very small world and a lot of the people here (developers included) know each other.



I still find it curious that they're talking to these unhappy customers, just not on their forum. I understand that they're defending their product which they have every right to do but they are talking directly with their customers here which seems to me should take place in their forum (which I gather was intended exactly for that kind of thing.) As you know Nick I don't really know a lot about internet protocol so maybe this kind of thing happens all the time.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 25, 2008)

Dave Connor @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > "Does anyone else find it a little strange that the folks from EW are engaging and discussing issues with a customer on a website other than their own?"
> ...


Dave, this is the primary reason not to ban people from one's own forum. It only spreads the complaining elsewhere. o/~ 

D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 25, 2008)

"As you know Nick I don't really know a lot about internet protocol so maybe this kind of thing happens all the time."

BAN DAVE! BAN DAVE! BAN DAVE! BAN DAVE!


----------



## Dave Connor (Nov 25, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> BAN DAVE! BAN DAVE! BAN DAVE! BAN DAVE!



That's gonna cost you a Waldorf Salad!


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello, 

it's me again !!
back to tell you the story of yesterday and today with Play : here we go !

EASTWEST banned me as well from their support team. i can't contact them
anymore in regard of a support problem.

as told here, after rolling back to the 1.0.083 update, all
my Play products were not working anymore.
as the support was not helping atò¤   ŒTˆ¤   ŒT‰¤   ŒTŠ¤   ŒT‹¤   ŒTŒ¤   ŒT¤   ŒTŽ¤   ŒT¤   ŒT¤   ŒT‘¤   ŒT’¤   ŒT“¤   ŒT”¤   ŒT•¤   ŒT–¤   ŒT—¤   ŒT˜¤   ŒT™¤   ŒTš¤   ŒT›¤   ŒTœ¤   ŒT¤   ŒTž¤   ŒTŸ¤   ŒT ¤   ŒT¡¤   ŒT¢¤   ŒT£¤   ŒT¤¤   ŒT¥¤   ŒT¦¤   ŒT§¤   ŒT¨¤   ŒT©¤   ŒTª¤   ŒT«¤   ŒT¬¤   ŒT­¤   ŒT®¤   ŒT¯¤   ŒT°¤   ŒT±¤   ŒT²¤   ŒT³¤   ŒT´¤   ŒTµ¤   ŒT¶¤   ŒT·¤   ŒT¸¤   ŒT¹¤   ŒTº¤   ŒT»¤   ŒT¼¤   ŒT½¤   ŒT¾¤   ŒT¿¤   ŒTÀ¤   ŒTÁ¤   ŒTÂ¤   ŒTÃ¤   ŒTÄ¤   ŒTÅ¤   ŒTÆ¤   ŒTÇ¤   ŒTÈ¤   ŒTÉ¤   ŒTÊ¤   ŒTË¤   ŒTÌ¤   ŒTÍ¤   ŒTÎ¤   ŒTÏ¤   ŒTÐ¤   ŒTÑ¤   ŒTÒ¤   ŒTÓ¤   ŒTÔ¤   ŒTÕ¤   ŒTÖ¤   ŒT×¤   ŒTØ¤ž   ŒTÙ¤ž   ŒTÚ¤ž   ŒTÛ¤ž   ŒTÜ¤ž   ŒTÝ¤ž   ŒTÞ¤ž   ŒTß¤ž   ŒTà¤ž   ŒTá¤ž   ŒTâ¤ž   ŒTã¤ž   ŒTä¤ž   ŒTå¤ž   ŒTæ¤ž   ŒTç¤ž   ŒTè¤ž   ŒTé¤ž   ŒTê¤ž   ŒTë¤ž   ŒTì¤ž   ŒTí¤ž   ŒTî¤ž   ŒTï¤ž   ŒTð¤ž   ŒTñ¤ž   ŒTò¤ž   ŒTó¤ž   ŒTô¤ž   ŒTõ¤ž   ŒTö¤ž   ŒT÷              ò¤ž   ŒTù¤ž   ŒTú¤ž   ŒTû¤ž   ŒTü¤ž   ŒTý¤ž   ŒTþ¤ž   ŒTÿ¤ž   ŒU ¤ž   ŒU¤ž   ŒU¤ž   ŒU¤ž   ŒU¤Ÿ   ŒU¤Ÿ   ŒU¤Ÿ   ŒU¤Ÿ   ŒU¤Ÿ   ŒU	¤Ÿ   ŒU
¤    ŒU¤    ŒU¤    ŒU ¤    ŒU¤    ŒU¤    ŒU¤    ŒU¤    ŒU¤    ŒU¤    Œ


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 25, 2008)

Martyprod @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> you have Play 1.1.003 version.
> your version : 1.0.83
> minimum version for launch : 1.0.85"



But then your uninstallation did not work.

If I were you I would install a fresh windows, do heavy hardware tests on that and install a clean version 0.83.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 25, 2008)

If it's the VST, that says that version is incompatible, you've probably missed to delete the VST plugin file in Cubase VSTPlugins folder. (otherwise, it's impossible, that Cubase miraculously found an old instal of 1.1.3 somewhere and copied it to the VSTPlugins folder, it's also impossible, that it came there by an accident - it was left after your uninstallation). The easiest way to check if it's uninstalled successfully is to launch Cubase and see if PLAY is on Instruments list.

The right 1.0.083 play_vst.dll file - if after install is not in the Cubase folder - then it's probably here:
Program Files/Common Files/EastWest

and you could've copied it to Cubase VSTPlugin folder to make it work. (again - probably)

It's nothing strange, that QL Pianos did work after this kind of reinstall if you have ticked it while updating to 1.0.083. It's how I use to install all my PLAY stuff - just install one instrument from DVD, then perform an update, checking all instruments I want to install when it asks.

Mind that I'm trying to help you rather than to prove you anything . It's completely not your fault that the setup didn't succed to do it all automaticaly *as it should*.

Anyway, we could've make this work, but it seems, that you have nothing to make work on your hard drives anymore?

- Piotr


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 25, 2008)

Pietro @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> If it's the VST, that says that version is incompatible, you've probably missed to delete the VST plugin file in Cubase VSTPlugins folder. (otherwise, it's impossible, that Cubase miraculously found an old instal of 1.1.3 somewhere and copied it to the VSTPlugins folder, it's also impossible, that it came there by an accident - it was left after your uninstallation). The easiest way to check if it's uninstalled successfully is to launch Cubase and see if PLAY is on Instruments list.
> 
> The right 1.0.083 play_vst.dll file - if after install is not in the Cubase folder - then it's probably here:
> Program Files/Common Files/EastWest
> ...



This is why I moved from Cubase to Logic. At least one reason why I did.


----------



## JustinW (Nov 25, 2008)

Martyprod @ Tue Nov 25 said:


> EASTWEST banned me as well from their support team. i can't contact them
> anymore in regard of a support problem.



Really? That is horrible.


----------



## nikolas (Nov 25, 2008)

Martyprod @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Hello,
> EASTWEST banned me as well from their support team. i can't contact them
> anymore in regard of a support problem.


You mean that you can, no longer, send a support ticket? That you bought a product that doesn't work and you cannot, for whatever reasons, even contact the company regarding this problem? :shock:


----------



## Daryl (Nov 26, 2008)

JustinW @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Martyprod @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > EASTWEST banned me as well from their support team. i can't contact them
> ...


Just get your money back.

D


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter Alexander @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Pietro @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's the VST, that says that version is incompatible, you've probably missed to delete the VST plugin file in Cubase VSTPlugins folder. (otherwise, it's impossible, that Cubase miraculously found an old instal of 1.1.3 somewhere and copied it to the VSTPlugins folder, it's also impossible, that it came there by an accident - it was left after your uninstallation). The easiest way to check if it's uninstalled successfully is to launch Cubase and see if PLAY is on Instruments list.
> ...




To be fair Peter, it is evident that this is an EWQL PLAY software issue not a Steinberg one. 


Cheers


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 26, 2008)

nikolas @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Martyprod @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



i sent a critical support ticked several days ago, and they are not replying anymore.
i tried to contact them using the online support chat , and each time i was in contact with a guy called Will Forbes, he refused to talk to me and closed the chat... (never happened before !).


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 26, 2008)

Daryl @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> JustinW @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Martyprod @ Tue Nov 25 said:
> ...



that's the first thing i asked them, but they refused.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 26, 2008)

Martyprod @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Daryl @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> > JustinW @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> ...



Welcome to the mad, bad world of EWQL customer support and public relations. It would be hilarious if it weren't so damn infuriating... 

Didier, c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles en Angleterre nous avons un fort système législatif pour combattre cettes sortes de conneries. C'est impossible d'imaginer que la France n'ait pas un tel système. Il faut absolument qu'ils te donnent la restitution. La situation est totalement merdique et c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire! 

Bon courage


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 26, 2008)

Rousseau @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Welcome to the mad, bad world of EWQL customer support and public relations. It would be hilarious if it weren't so damn infuriating...
> 
> Didier, c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles en Angleterre nous avons un fort système législatif pour combattre cettes sortes de conneries. C'est impossible d'imaginer que la France n'ait pas un tel système. Il faut absolument qu'ils te donnent la restitution. La situation est totalement merdique et c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire!
> 
> Bon courage



merci beaucoup !!

a friend of mine has an american lawyer and he told me that i can use him .. so maybe i will ....

PS : your french is PERFECT !


----------



## rob morsberger (Nov 26, 2008)

yes....but he wrote 'merdique'!
I'm shocked, absolutely shocked....
I thought this was a family friendly forum.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 26, 2008)

rob morsberger @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> yes....but he wrote 'merdique'!
> I'm shocked, absolutely shocked....
> I thought this was a family friendly forum.




Hehehe. Seemed like a highly apposite adjective to use under the circumstances. 

And Didier's too kind, my French is seriously rusty. :oops:


----------



## alphonse (Nov 26, 2008)

Didier, c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles en Angleterre nous avons un fort système législatif pour combattre cettes sortes de conneries. C'est impossible d'imaginer que la France n'ait pas un tel système. Il faut absolument qu'ils te donnent la restitution. La situation est totalement merdique et c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire! 

Ouai !!! tout a fait d’accord c'est la Loi du satisfait ou rembourser !!!! o=< 
Good Luck :D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 26, 2008)

Un suggestion de moi: fetchez le télephone merdait et dialer-vous le nombre de l'Est-Ouest. Ensuite demander de parlez avec le tech support et expliqer la probleme.

Je pense que c'est plus facile.


----------



## nikolas (Nov 26, 2008)

Merci pour le Engletter langue! Je suis Greeque, allors pardon de mon Greeque langue!

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ (<-Yes, this is Greek as well :D:D)

Really, let's get back to English please!


----------



## nomogo (Nov 26, 2008)

I've had nothing but top notch support from the EastWest Support team... if you were patient and worked _with_ them I can't see why they would have banned you from support... this may be a guess here but judging by the overall tone of this thread maybe this wasn't the case? :roll:


----------



## madbulk (Nov 26, 2008)

Anybody wanna bet me he's gonna get "unbanned" from the support part and this will have been a misunderstanding of some sort?


----------



## midphase (Nov 26, 2008)

shouldn't "merdique" have been converted to "m#*&%que" by the server software?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 26, 2008)

midphase @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> shouldn't "merdique" have been converted to "m#*&%que" by the server software?


That would be the "other" forum. :shock: 

D


----------



## rob morsberger (Nov 26, 2008)

kays-
exactly my point.
Batzdorf asleep at the wheel as usual,
failing to protect us from anglo/frenchie indecencies.


----------



## Ed (Nov 26, 2008)

Merdique looks like a sexy french girls name to me LOL


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 26, 2008)

"Batzdorf asleep at the wheel as usual, 
failing to protect us from anglo/frenchie indecencies"

Oh shit! J'ai oublié.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 26, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> "Batzdorf asleep at the wheel as usual,
> failing to protect us from anglo/frenchie indecencies"
> 
> Oh [email protected]#t! J'ai oublié.



Nick, that should be:

Merde, J'ai oublié :mrgreen:


----------



## nikolas (Nov 26, 2008)

Daryl @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> midphase @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> > shouldn't "merdique" have been converted to "m#*&%que" by the server software?
> ...


FUCK!

See? This forum does it as well!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 26, 2008)

Oui, je connais. 

J'ai toute oublié la Francaise, mais je me rappelle quelques mauvais mots.


----------



## Martyprod (Nov 26, 2008)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Oui, je connais.
> 
> J'ai toute oublié la Francaise, mais je me rappelle quelques mauvais mots.



nice try nick ! even if there are some mistakes, your french is ok !


----------



## rgames (Nov 26, 2008)

Daryl @ Fri Nov 21 said:


> Pietro @ Fri Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > PLAY is still juvenile. So was software from Vienna - I remember someone saying about two years ago, that it's most damn buggy software ever. Look what we have now.
> ...



To each his own - I had to wait months before VI/VE actually ran on my setup. I was limited to about 2 GB of samples; beyond that, MIDI quit working. And the software still has huge bugs - when I got the additional SE Plus libraries, I had to COMPLETELY rebuild my template because VE wouldn't let me add the new articulations.

I still can't get it to run multi-client on my slave; other audio apps run just fine in multi-client. Check my post on the VSL forum on that one. No responses...

I've been back and forth w/ VSL on these issues for months. The VE/VI software was and is extremely buggy.

But I'm happy to hear it hasn't affected you 

rgames


----------



## Dave Connor (Nov 26, 2008)

True, Vienna Instruments has been without any real problems almost from day one. VE3 is another matter since it's audio and midi over lan. I have know idea how it's working for people. I use VE2 which has been rock solid all along the way.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 26, 2008)

VE3 has been totally solid for me since Day One. 

Current setup:
Logic on a Mac Pro as master. 

One VE3 slave Mac Pro w/ 24 GB RAM running Bootcamp/Vista 64 - 3 instances of VE3 - one each for WW, Brass & Strings.

A second VE3 computer - old G5 (Mac OSX) with 6.5 GB RAM with one instance of VE3 running percussion. 

I couldn't ask for a better set up. It has my vote for Software of the Year. 

Tons of processing headroom. Great sync. Very little latency. No pops, clicks or stutters. 

I have never once run out of VSL instruments. 

I'm sure that someday I will be able to say that about Kontakt and Play.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 27, 2008)

I look forward to the day when we can stream Play and Kontakt over an _integrated _ethernet (MIDI out from the master, multiple audio streams back from the slaves - all on _one _piece of working software) system like we can do today with VE3.

Who ever can produce that will have gained access to my credit card...and of course my undying love and respect. 

Of course, being able to truly access all the RAM on my master Mac Pro would be a great thing too! Since Christmas is coming up shortly (not to forget NAMM - Christmas in January) I do expect goodies from East West and Native Instruments to help with these things. Oh yeah, VSL has been silent about their new offerings for quite some time. Expectancy is bubbling up.

It being Thanksgiving today, I am grateful for all the software that does actually work. It truly is a miracle.


----------



## midphase (Nov 27, 2008)

"It being Thanksgiving today, I am grateful for all the software that does actually work. It truly is a miracle."

I think the real miracle is that the software companies have managed to make our expectations so low, that if a piece of software doesn't totally crash your machine and burn down your house...we think it's amazingly solid!


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 28, 2008)

midphase @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> "It being Thanksgiving today, I am grateful for all the software that does actually work. It truly is a miracle."
> 
> I think the real miracle is that the software companies have managed to make our expectations so low, that if a piece of software doesn't totally crash your machine and burn down your house...we think it's amazingly solid!




Ah you mean software that would work as advertised out of the box, be fit for purpose, and not involve any self-defeating workarounds just to function sometimes? Now that would be a miracle.


----------

